# Japanese Paperwhite Narcissus



## KyushuCalanthe (Mar 10, 2013)

Here is a video of a lovely little daffodil commonly seen during winter in southern Japan, _Narcissus tazetta v. chinensis_ and some related species and hybrids. Enjoy!

Narcissus tazetta

_N. tazetta v. italicus (N. tazetta v. tazetta x N. papyraceus)_


----------



## cnycharles (Mar 10, 2013)

nice to see some blue sky, sunshine and flowers


----------



## SlipperFan (Mar 10, 2013)

No flowers yet, but I saw some green things poking their heads out of the ground this afternoon.

I agree with Charles!


----------



## Ozpaph (Mar 10, 2013)

looks like a very nice place to be


----------



## abax (Mar 11, 2013)

All my Narsissi are beginning to bud and some are already blooming. I have
both species and hybrids and they're all wonderful and the fragrance is
heavenly. I always look forward to early spring and my Narsissi blooms.


----------



## jjkOC (Mar 11, 2013)

Lovely sign of spring!


----------



## Dido (Mar 11, 2013)

mine are mostly out of soil now, but they are calling fro snow again so I hope it will not go to much down, as they are most close to open


----------

